# Indonesian: Tegar



## Seb_K

In one of the lines in this Indonesian song called My Heart, there's a line which says ... "Mungkinkah hati ini akan *tegar*" ...

What does tegar mean?


----------



## frone

Hello,
I think in this context the most appropriate translation would be "*steadfast*" 

That is, the singer is wondering whether she/he can be strong 
(in facing the difficult times / hardships of life / misfortune / etc )...

steadfast
- Marked by firm determination or resolution; not shakable
  "steadfast resolve"


----------



## Seb_K

Frone, 

Thanks!

What about "menguntai" ... Is it something like to bring up something that happened in the past?


----------



## frone

May I know the context? 
"Menguntai" is most widely used in the meaning of "to thread / to string"

Mm, for example:

*menguntai* mutiara = *to string* pearls
*menguntai* kata = *to string* words together

You're most welcome ^_^


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, Frone, thanks again for the explanation!

I do appreciate.


----------

